# Jumping Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a cute pair you are!!!

all I can see is that you get a bit locked in your knee, which gets you too far forward in the saddle. keep your focus down into your ankle, and bending at hip and knee.

now, this is said from someone who doesn't jump , so take this with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Err coming out of that first jump, she was badly crossfiring... but you said she shows at 1st level. Does she ever do that on the flat?

Also your foot is dangerously close to coming out of your stirrup. The stirrup iron needs to be on the ball of your foot, not your pinky toe.

She also needs to be more consistent in her leads. Also I think one approach she was technically "galloping" which may be fine for eventing however not in such an enclosed gymnastic. 

I would ask you to sink your butt down into your leg. Less standing, more going with her movement.


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input, guys! I shall work on some of the things you suggested. ^^


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

It looks like you need to punch into her neck more, you are kinda hanging on her mouth but you both look pretty good.  Good Luck


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Sounds good Irish! I'm going to have to write notes on my arm for jump day tomorrow.  (Not really, of course)


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate seeing empty jump cups on the standards. It is dangerous to leave them like that, horses and riders can hurt their legs. I realize they are there as a time saver but it only takes an extra second or two to pick them up and put them on the standard when you are resetting the jumps.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I second the empty cup thing - I know its not riding related but it is an important safety thing
I think she's got the makings of a super jumping pony and you ride well
You're ahead of her over the jump because you're forgetting you're already in 2 Point on the approach so don't need to go any further forward when you lift off
Because you're too far forward you're then sitting back too soon and that can put too much pressure on the horses mouth as you land because your hands are still high up the neck
Gymnastics and grids are great for improving agility but don't forget the point of them isn't about a speed/hurdling race but about improving the muscles that give you elevation from 'concentrated' energy. Try for less speed and more bounce - right now she's using speed like a racehorse to propel herself through the air rather than muscle power to push upwards - will also help in your dressage


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Alright, sounds good. I think the only time she was getting a tad rushy in the video was when all jumps were down except for the last- not so much due to rushing, but the ground poles were set distance-wise for jumps to be up, so she had to stretch more to make it work. There was no rushing at all when 2-3 jumps were up.  Would it help the critique if I put all the videos together with no music? (I did that more for fun, the critique was an after thought). 

But I agree, Jaydee, and that's what I worked on yesterday. Last jumping trainer was a Romanian guy who just kinda had me jump a bunch of obstacles larger than I was ready for, so I'm still working on making my position better after that. It led to me having issues with clenching over jumps. As well, I'll keep the jump cups down when there is nothing in them- Mom was taking video, and I was having to hop off to adjust jumps and then get back on, so that was done for convenience.. But I understand where you're coming from. 

She's a great little jumper, when we did our first jump classes at the last show both of us had a blast and she did really well. By the second class, a speed round, we were both really into it! She's very handy with her smaller size and is balanced enough to make tight turns without flailing, which led to us being able to both take our time and still have a good overall time on the course. (3rd and then 2nd out of 7-8 riders) Not spooky at all about anything either.

Here's a picture of her at the jumping show(I'm an awful mess)- she surprised the heck out of me over this jump, I seriously didn't expect her to give the oxer that much room below! She's ridiculously powerful sometimes, I was free jumping her in the yard a year or two ago and she was not only clearing the oxer I had set up but her belly was getting really close to clearing our 4 foot fence.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can use grids and ground poles for different things just a few - using them to improve elevation, using them to get more stretch and also for improving your ability to lengthen and shorten a stride
You have to decide which she needs most, though don't forget that stretching shouldn't be about speed but about power
Not sure about using music - I did notice one of our horses actually nodding her head in time with the beat of a song playing in our barn last night!!!
Watch your lower leg when wearing spurs and your heel turns in too much as it could jab the horse in the side.


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Plan on it! That time was just to get her familiar and to help her be a bit more clever with her feet, which she proved she was apt for. Lengthening and shortening stride is probably next as we've been doing lots of canter leg yields, counter canter, and extension to get her ready for first level and I've been starting to introduce some half pass steps (which she hasn't quite got the concept of yet). Translating those skills to jumping would probably be an 'aha!' moment for her. 

We actually did a musical freestyle last march in training level (73.6?) and as the score tells we both loved it! 

I definitely do. I quit wearing those for jumping as they are longer dressage spurs, which work well for quiet aids in dressage, but make accidental pokes more likely when somebody decides to be a scope rocket over a jump.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I honestly love it! I think you've got a great pony, and your leg is SOLID! Your upper body is a bit excited - you do a lot of excessive moving. Try to keep your upper body more quiet, and watch your hands as well. Really think about pressing your hands into her mane when you're in two point, don't just hover by her neck. By pressing into her neck, you won't be popping her in the mouth as much, and you'll be better able to flow with her jump. 

With just a bit more quiet in your body, I think you guys will be a rocking pair!!


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Sweet, thank you! We're gonna get into eventing next month as I found an association down in Ocala that does it. 2 footers and a training level dressage test, she is going to rock it for sure!


----------

